# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cotorras y palomas en Bellvitge

## perdiguera

Unas imágenes de unas palomas y unas cotorras en un parterre de Bellvitge, barrio de l'Hospitalet de Llobregat.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto de los escapes de fauna exótica y sueltas de bichos que ya no queremos en casa son un auténtico problema.

----------


## REEGE

En mi visita a Barcelona, donde tuve el placer de conocerte Perdiguera, me extrañó mucho eso, ver por los árboles de la ciudad muchas de éstas cotorras!!

----------


## Luján

¡Pues anda que en Valencia!

Las Torres de Quart son ahora suyas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy en día ya te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa, la inconsciencia de la gente es total, la gente es dada a comprar bichos de todo tipo y cuando se hacen grandes, no se les ocurre la mejor idea que soltarlo en el campo... cotorras de Kramer, loros exóticos, tórtolas turcas, y así podemos estar horas y horas.

Eso en cuanto a pájaros, que si pasamos a bichos terrestres aún peor. Mirad el lagarto que capturaron en Castuera (Badajoz) (http://www.hoy.es/v/20100908/socieda...-20100908.html)

----------


## perdiguera

Lo de las cotorras en como una mancha de aceite, se van extendiendo imparablemente colonizando cualquier palmera que les de cobijo.
¡Ah! y no las captures ni mates te puede caer una buena.

----------


## Luján

> Hoy en día ya te puedes encontrar cualquier cosa, la inconsciencia de la gente es total, la gente es dada a comprar bichos de todo tipo y cuando se hacen grandes, no se les ocurre la mejor idea que soltarlo en el campo... cotorras de Kramer, loros exóticos, tórtolas turcas, y así podemos estar horas y horas.
> 
> Eso en cuanto a pájaros, que si pasamos a bichos terrestres aún peor. Mirad el lagarto que capturaron en Castuera (Badajoz) (http://www.hoy.es/v/20100908/socieda...-20100908.html)
> 
> [...]


Bah, eso no es nada. Si vieras los que entraban en casa de mis padres en Tenerife hasta que el gato empezó a comérselos...




> Lo de las cotorras en como una mancha de aceite, se van extendiendo imparablemente colonizando cualquier palmera que les de cobijo.
> ¡Ah! *y no las captures ni mates te puede caer una buena.*


¿Acaso están protegidas, o es como con el bass?

----------


## perdiguera

La protectora de animales.

----------


## Luján

> La protectora de animales.


Ya estamos con los de siempre. Que se lean primero las leyes y después que hablen.

----------

